# Problema en PC Asus GL553VD



## martinnp (Nov 13, 2019)

Hola,

Hace unos días mi ordenador (un Asus GL553VD) dejó de reconocer el teclado y los puertos USB. Todo esto fue repentino, la noche anterior lo estaba usando normal y al día siguiente ya no funcionaba, justo un mes después de que se me terminara la garantía. 

Tanto los puertos como el teclado tiene tensión, ya que este es retroiluminado y se encienden las luces, aunque no puedo apagarlas. Cuando entro el Administrador de dispositivos me muestra un error en el controlador de la comunicación serie del ordenador. Probé a actualizar los drivers del chipset, a desinstalarlo y volverlo a instalar; incluso a reinstalar Windows ya que, ya me había pasado algo parecido con el lector de CD por una actualización que dio un problema de compatibilidad con la BIOS. Además, cuando enciendo el ordenador no puedo entrar en la BIOS, por lo que no creo que sea un problema de software. 

He estado mirando un poco la placa base (el modelo es 60nb0dw0-mb3400), concretamente en las conexiones el chipset (un SR30W) y me he encontrado con el elemento gris marcado la foto que adjunto, que tiene el código muy pequeño y no se lo que es, aunque me parece haber visto un fusible de ese estilo. Alguno podría confirmarmelo o decirme lo que es?

Perdón por el tocho, pero quería explicar todo lo mejor posible.


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 13, 2019)

Eso que señalas es un cristal oscilador.
¿Puedes tomar una foto de la placa completa para guiarte en las mediciones?. El teclado tiene conexión directa a un integrado y de ahí se disemina a otros componentes.


----------



## martinnp (Nov 13, 2019)

La placa completa bastante tapada, porque es complicado sacar la foto. Adjunto una foto de la parte superior donde se conecta el flex del teclado y los puertos y otra de la parte inferior. Si no  es suficiente, le quitare todo eso y se la saco.


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 13, 2019)

Remueve el plástico negro que cubre la placa, necesito ver más de ese lado para indicarte donde tomar mediciones (si tienes multímetro). Ya me voy del trabajo y en casa no tengo pc para ayudarte, envía las fotos y ya mañana te echo una mano.


----------



## martinnp (Nov 13, 2019)

Si, si que tengo multimetro. Le quite la RAM tambien para la foto.


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 13, 2019)

Consejo, para fotos es irrelevante que salga en la foto lo que no se necesita observar(fondo, otros objetos,etc) esto con el fin de que las conexiones y componentes abarquen toda la fotografia y se puedan ver con mas claridad.


----------



## martinnp (Nov 14, 2019)

Tienes razón. Pero la foto la saque de noche y con la luz que tenia mi movil no enfocaba bien de cerca. Subo dos fotos mas cercanas de la placa.


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 14, 2019)

¿Qué tiene escrito este integrado?.


----------



## martinnp (Nov 14, 2019)

Es un y59116


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 14, 2019)

Mmm. Ese es el driver de las luces del teclado. ¿Puedes indicarme cuales son los conectores del teclado?.


----------



## martinnp (Nov 14, 2019)

El uno creo que es el de las teclas y el dos el del rgb. Las lucen no funcionan ni aunque las intente cambiar desde el programa para ello. Aunque al encender están del color de origen y pasados unos segundos se ponen en el color que yo las tenia configuradas.


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 14, 2019)

Hermano, te voy a pasar la herramienta para que hagas las mediciones. Porque sino va a ser muy complicado guiarte.
Saludos.,


----------



## martinnp (Nov 16, 2019)

Muchas gracias por el archivo.  He estado probado con el multímetro la placa y he visto que varios de los condensadores que hay en la superficie del SR30W (el azul grande) están cortocircuitados. Supongo que lo que está estropeado es el SR30W, no? O podría ser algo normal?


----------



## DownBabylon (Nov 16, 2019)

No precisamente se estropean siempre los integrados. Aveces solo es un capacitor el del cortocircuito. Pero como van en paralelo con la alimentacion pareciera que son todos los cortocircuitados cuando en realidad pueden ser 1 o 2, o en el peor de los casos todos


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 16, 2019)

En el boardview no veo el SR30W .
Si algún condensador te indica que está en corto, como dice *DownBabylon*, o ese o alguno de los componentes que están en paralelo en esa línea está en corto. Y en algunas ocasiones es algún IC que o está en corto o las esferas de estaño entraron en corto.


----------



## Angel.Rod (Dic 16, 2019)

No prende Asus Gl553vd. Al conectar la Laptop al cargador e intentar prenderla se apaga el led del cargador.
al parecer tiene un corto la Motherboard, pero no logro identificarlo, podrían ayudarme con el diagrama de servicio, por favor.


----------



## martinnp (Dic 17, 2019)

Bueno, yo no creo que pueda ayudarte demasiado, ya que el mio todavía estoy en proceso de arreglarlo. Creo que eso debe ser un corto en la zona en la que se conecta el cargador a la placa base. Mide continuidad o resistencia con un multimetro, colocando una punta en masa (las zonas doradas que hay por la placa) y con la otra mira que solo un lado de los condensadores tengan continuidad. Espero que alguien pueda ser mas especifico.

Por cierto @lynspyre y @DownBabylon, conecte una fuente de alimentación variable como se recomienda en un post que vi en el foro para encontrar que elementos están en corto, y creo que el problema esta en el condensador C7560 (en el BoardView), no llegue a darle corriente para que se calentase, pero los condensadores que están en paralelo a ese no conducen corriente y este con una tensión de 20mV da una corriente de 200 mA. En cuanto pueda los desoldaré para comprobar si se quitó el corto. Cuando lo haga os digo como me fué.


----------



## lynspyre (Dic 17, 2019)

¿Qué técnica usaste para encontrar al culpable?, ¿resina, alcohol isopropílico al 99%, bencina, aire comprimido, spray congelante?.
Aprovecha que el boardview indica voltaje de la línea, tambien limita corriente en la fuente a 1A, es bastante corriente pero no lo suficiente como para quemar un semiconductor, eso te va a permitir poner a hervir el componente que más afinidad tiene a la línea en corto. Si es un condensador el que está indicando un corto, puede ser que más adelante en esa linea un diodo o un integrado sea el culpable, muy pocas veces los condensadores se frien así no más, cuando uno se frie es porque algo más adelante ya falló y terminó el condensador cargando con toda la corriente.


----------



## martinnp (Dic 20, 2019)

La verdad es que no tengo ninguno de esos elemento. Solo sabia que se hacia con el spray congelante. Pero no había utilizado nada, solo le di una tensión baja. 
He hecho lo que me has dicho y dándole una corriente de 1,2 A no noto que ningún componente se caliente demasiado. Sí que es cierto que hay una zona en la placa, alrededor del integrado U8700, que es un controlador PWM, se pone un poco menos fría. Supongo que es muy poca potencia. En el post *Localización de cortos en líneas de alimentación *(comentario #3) se limita la fuente a 5 A y da para una linea de 19V una corriente de 2 A más o menos. Crees que debería aumentar la corriente, siendo mi linea de 10V? No se que corriente soportarán las pistas.
Bueno, le subí la corriente hasta 1,7 A, para que la potencia fuese 2W y la única parte que se calienta es la gráfica (el pin del condensador que alimento es común a un pin de la gráfica). ¿Es posible que un problema en la gráfica haga que no funcione ni el teclado ni los USBs, pero que la imagen funcione perfectamente? No se, a mi me parece muy raro.
Aumente la corriente hasta 1,2 A, para que la potencia fuese de 2W, y la única parte que se calienta es la gráfica (el condensador al que le doy tensión está conectado a un pin de la gráfica). ¿Es posible que un problema en la gráfica haga que no funcione el teclado ni los puertos, pero funcione la imagen perfectamente? No se, a mi me parece muy raro.


----------



## lynspyre (Dic 21, 2019)

Las líneas de datos/comunicación muy rara vez quedan en corto, esas líneas no manejas tanta corriente como para cear en esas fallas, generalmente las fallas vienen por líneas de poder. No creo que tenga absolutamente nada que ver gráficos con usb. Si, puedes subir la corriente hasta 2 amperes, pero como te digo, 1 ampere es más que suficiente para determinar qué componente está molestando, en un componente tan pequeño y cuya disipación de calor no llega ni a 1/4W su temperatura llega facilmente a los 100ºC.


----------



## djfireball2005 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hola! perdón por reflotar un tema antiguo. Has conseguido reparar/averiguar de qué era @lynspyre? Tengo exactamente el mismo problema, y ya se me agotan las ideas, tengo en mente ya cambiar el PCH. Gracias!


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 24, 2021)

No hay problema en revivir post antiguos siempre y cuando la consulta no haya sido resuelta. En este caso, no fuí yo quien tuvo el problema y a quien intentamos ayudar no ha mencionado si encontró la falla. Te recomiendo que bajes el programa que adjunté junto con el esquemático y trates de diagnosticar la falla por tu cuenta, en el tema se propusieron varias técnicas para detección de componentes con fuga o corto a tierra.

Espero que te sirvan


----------



## djfireball2005 (Jul 26, 2021)

Buenos días. Gracias por contestar, ya tenía el programa con el esquemático y he seguido/comprobado todas las líneas tanto de comunicación cómo de tensión y todo está aparentemente bien, lo curioso es que tal y cómo menciona @martinnp algunos de los condensadores de la superficie del PCH están en corto, pero no veo de donde puede venir el corto con claridad. Lo que me estoy planteando es quitar el PCH y hacer las mediciones sin el puesto, o ya directamente cambiarlo.


----------



## lynspyre (Jul 26, 2021)

Pues la mejor forma de detectar cortos es la inyección de voltaje, componente que se caliente, componente sospechoso de corto, y mayormente es el primer componente en calentarse el culpable.


----------

